# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور🤪

## Phatums

دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم و به طبع نظام قدیمم. بنظرتون امسال میتونم کنکور نظام جدید ثبت نام کنم؟ ممکنه متخلف شناخته بشم؟ یا اینک کارنامه برام صادر نشه؟ میخوام صرفا محک بخورم ببینم دروس دهمی ک تا کنکور میخونم، چن درصدشو میتونم بزنم. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## B3hism

مهلت ثبت نام کنکور 98 تمام شد . 
با این حال حتی اگر مهلتش هم تمام نشده بود ، فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم ، حتی اگر میخواستند هم به صورت سیستماتیک اجازه ی ثبت نام کنکور نظام جدید رو نداشتند .
به نظرم از آزمونهای جامع سنجش و سایر موسسه ها استفاده کن .

----------


## Phatums

ممنونم از لطفت

----------


## saj8jad

> دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم و به طبع نظام قدیمم. بنظرتون امسال میتونم کنکور نظام جدید ثبت نام کنم؟ ممکنه متخلف شناخته بشم؟ یا اینک کارنامه برام صادر نشه؟ میخوام صرفا محک بخورم ببینم دروس دهمی ک تا کنکور میخونم، چن درصدشو میتونم بزنم. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


سلام
میتونید الان در کنکور 98 ثبت نام کنید، تا چهارشنبه هم مهلت دارید ولی الزاما باید نظام قدیم کنکور بدید

----------


## Shojaie

سلام يه سوال دارم لطفا جواب بديد من همسرم تو كنكور ثبت نام كرده پيش دانشگاهي نداره ديپلم فني داره و مدرك كارداني داره موقع ثبت تام هم همينارو زديم الان براش اس ام اس زدن كه محل اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي كدش اشتباه وارد شده الان چيكار كنيم ما؟؟چي بزنيم؟؟اخه پيش نداره كه بخوايم محلشم بزنيم چك كرديم همه اطلاعاتم درست وارد شده

----------

